# What am I doing wrong?



## tusk (Sep 29, 2009)

I visited a friend in Pensacola over the weekend that has a place on the Big Lagoon with a long dock. I walked out on the dock and there were sheepshead on half of the pilings, so I went to the bait store and got some shrimp and fiddler crabs. I rigged them up with a #4 sheepshead hook about 2 ft of 15 lb fluorocarbon leader with a swivel and a .5 - 1 oz. lead above that and I could not get a bite. The closest I got was a follow when I dropped downed to the bottom and slowly retrieved. I actually hung the bait right in front of the fish and they weren't even bothered by it. 



So what I am I doing wrong?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They may have seen the line or weight or hook. Sheephead are picky and will not bite if they can see the line or weight. Some people have mentioned that they switched to a lighter line/leader and weight and got bites instantly vs the heavier leader and weight. Try going to 10lb and slit shot weights.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep lead was to big and line like he said !


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you can see them, they can see you!


----------



## tusk (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.



Do you think it is better to try and place the bait at the same depth as the fish or drop to the bottom?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tusk (4/7/2010)*Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Do you think it is better to try and place the bait at the same depth as the fish or drop to the bottom?


I usually do not catch the ones I can see. It's frustrating, I know. Because you can see them and why won't they just eat. But they know what's up. I usually just drop the bait down to the bottom and reel it up a bit and wait. Then reel it in a few cranks and wait. And repeat. If you feel the slightest tug or feeling on the line, set the hook. If you wait .5 seconds too late, they have stolen your bait.

That's why I tend to go down into their world and put a steel shaft into them. No worrying about whether they will bite or not with that method.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking: GIG!!!! Thats how I solve that problem....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The best thing to do when you can see them and they won't bite is go to the scuba store, buy a mask and $30 pole spear, and just jump in swim right up to them and shoot all of them you want. They are pretty much retarded, it's like shooting a cow. Hope this helps.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

How I catch them is with a Small hook Carolina Rig , Go to any of your local Tackle Shop's and we will be Happy To Show you!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Just let me know what dock and I will come get rid of them with my bow free of charge!


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

use very light tackle like others have said. It's one of the trade-offs when they cut you off on the barnacles.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

What everyone said about light tackle is true, but they also might not have been feeding. When the tide turns and starts flowing they will "turn on" and start eating and then other times it seems like you can bounce a shrimp off their nose and they won't eat, or they are really picky about it. When the bite is on they suck down every shrimp as soon as it gets near them. I haven't completely figured it out yet.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Many times the sheepshead just are not feeding. Also, I would use about 10-12lb. flouracarbon but attach it to braided line. The braided line has no stretch and can greatly reduce the amount of break offs you will have when the fish tries to take you to the pilings.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You might grab a shovel and scrape a few barnacles off too. might get them started.


----------



## jailbait (Apr 5, 2010)

i heard popcorn works good also!


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd go the 12 guage. Just post some pics.


----------

